
Google Play Suspended All Apps Related to Coronavirus, Including Mine - nobita
https://www.flyingnobita.com/mobile/flutter/2020/03/02/first_google_play_submission_suspended/
======
nobita
It seems what happened was that Google is following Apple's footsteps,
allowing apps related to the coronavirus to be only from "recognized health
organizations or the government".

I think this is fair and helpful in preventing the spread of misinformation.
But Google should've been more transparent and tell developers the reasons for
the app takedown. However, I'm still highly skeptical that suspension is
needed as the data presented was purely factual and without misrepresentation.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/05/apple-rejects-coronavirus-
ap...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/05/apple-rejects-coronavirus-apps-that-
arent-from-health-organizations.html?__source=sharebar%7Ctwitter&par=sharebar)

------
_-___________-_
I support this suspension. Apps like this have a high risk of presenting a
partial or incorrect view of the data, and trade on emotions by doing things
like presenting "confirmed cases" in bright red. There is enough hysteria
already without fueling it further.

